# Massey Ferguson 1014 Loader



## mogas317 (Apr 29, 2020)

Need some help. I recently purchased a 1020 tractor with a 1014 loader. Been looking for seal kits to rebuild the 4 hydraulic cylinders. p/n# I'm coming up with for kits (214 & 1014) is 837514M91
If you read description of item on every ad it says rod = 3/4" and bore = 1 1/2" I measured cylinders & all 4 rods are 1" dia and cylinders are 2" dia. Called several MF dealers & nobody can give me answer ?? They all look like original equipment.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Loader cylinders with 3/4" shafts would be awfully light weight in my opinion. Even 1" sounds pretty small. Massey parts lists the seal kit for either cylinder (bucket or lift) as 837514M91. Seems they are readily available from multiple suppliers. 








Amazon.com: 837514M91 New Loader Tilt & Lift Cylinder Seal Kit Fits MF 214 1014 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy 837514M91 New Loader Tilt & Lift Cylinder Seal Kit Fits MF 214 1014: Spare & Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





That's just one.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you have a local HYD shop you can take one cylinder off and bring it to them. They will be able to tell you what you need and they might have them in stock.


----------

